# hooked on nicotine



## Grosh (Jul 10, 2004)

first the chimps, now this? 

 the tobacco industry has gone too far


----------



## pilgrim (Jul 10, 2004)

I have absolutely no idea what that is, and that's after staring at it for a few minutes...


----------



## Grosh (Jul 10, 2004)

its a sting ray, i stuck a clove in its mouth


----------

